
Breakthrough on chronic pain - jimsojim
http://news.harvard.edu/gazette/story/2015/01/breakthrough-on-chronic-pain/
======
PaulHoule
It astonishes me how much people are resistant to the fact that chronic pain
is caused by lifestyles and can often be cured quite quickly by simple
methods.

For instance, McKenzie found that about 80% of back pain can be cured by
simply putting the back into extension instead of flexion. Unfortunately if
you go see a doc for back pain your odds are less than 40% that you will get
this treatment.

Similarly a lot of neck pain is caused by overuse of the neck muscles because
your posture is screwed up and you are continuously working the muscles to
keep the head position. Any kind of strengthening and stretching exercises
will make things worse (McKenzie advocates these and they don't work)

Do some exercises on the back and hips for two weeks that will realign your
posture so that you keep your neck up without effort and the pain will usually
diminish in one or two weeks.

Unfortunately Harvard or other doctors don't get funded to study things like
this and get them to the people, instead they get funding for something like
this which will launch a $5B research program, than a very expensive drug you
will see advertised on TV and then in a few months you will see TV ads from
ambulance chasing lawyers.

~~~
dynomight
Your last paragraph is how I view the non-trauma side of American medicine.

